# Multi-Purpose Router Jig



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Anyone seen the new Router Boss multi-purpose router jig?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yX5DPj87Mo

Cheers!!!


----------



## AUSSIE WOOD (Mar 9, 2015)

These have been around for years. If they are not the same, they are similar to the Woodrat


----------



## AUSSIE WOOD (Mar 9, 2015)

Sorry, but I wasn't able to post the website, I don't have enough posts yet.


----------



## suds (Aug 25, 2008)

I would love to see a video comparison of this machine, the Wood Rat and Incra LS dovetail jig. Speed of operation and precision would be a good start.


----------



## AUSSIE WOOD (Mar 9, 2015)

Search for Woodrat on YouTube WR600/WR900

It isn't a comparison but does show how to use it.

Sorry I cannot provide a link, I don't have enough posts


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Hi Rendel. Here is link:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ip-LTk2NYb0

You only need 10 posts to post links. You should be good to go now.

Thank you and Cheers!!!


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

Made it only a few minutes into this video and decided I just wasn't smart enough to use this fixture. Well made and all but what a learning curve.

Al


----------



## AUSSIE WOOD (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks Ray, it was frustrating not being able to post the links, I knew where it was, just wasn't able to share it. Thanks for doing that for me.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Al B Thayer said:


> Made it only a few minutes into this video and decided I just wasn't smart enough to use this fixture. Well made and all but what a learning curve.
> 
> Al


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## myicq (Apr 16, 2012)

I am quite sure that Mathias Wandel could build this entirely from wood and be more accurate


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I agree with Al Thayer. I don't think it would work well on any of my projects. Looks nice and well built. none of my routers have that pump handle.

Herb


----------

